# Islander 26 too cheap?



## Harborless (Nov 10, 2010)

So I decided to check out some listings from boattrader just to see what they had and I came accross a very interesting boat. A 1977 Islander 26' listed at $4900.00. Looking at the pictures in the ad I cannot find anything particularly wrong with this boat. The fact it is such a well-built boat and is so cheap makes me want to get some additional input. You all know the old addage "If it seems to good to be true..." So my question to you guys is, what gives?


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Just browsing Sailboat Listings, that doesn't strike me as being inordinately cheap. There is a 26 listed at $2200 in the PNW and a couple of 24s in the sub $5k bracket.


----------



## laHolland (May 22, 2009)

That actually seems a bit expensive to me, unless it's in great shape. We just sold our Cal 27 ('73) for $3900.


----------



## Harborless (Nov 10, 2010)

The islanders are cheaper version of the Island Packets no?


----------



## laHolland (May 22, 2009)

I don't think so, but I'm no expert. We looked at a boat that was an "Islander" that was a kit built boat.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm with laHolland, that price is a bit steep.
Other considerations: inboard or outboard motor?
Including trailer?
New sails?
...


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Islanders are not cheaper Island Packets. Find a nutshell history here:

Sailboats built by Islander / Tradewind Yachts on Sailboatdata.com


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

My first keelboat was an Islander 28 hull # 27..Fred Perry design made in California. Sailed and looked nothing like an Island Packet.


----------



## MarkCK (Jan 4, 2009)

I think Islander made a pretty decent boat. Not top of the line, but not the econo model either. $4900 seems fairly reasonable a price depending on the condition of the boat. It should probably show the signs of its age but not have any major problems that need fixing.


----------



## MARC2012 (Mar 17, 2008)

I think they had bolt on keels & some fell off.marc


----------



## COOL (Dec 1, 2009)

Harborless said:


> The islanders are cheaper version of the Island Packets no?


No, Island Packets are heavily built , slow, cruising boats 
intended to be capable of blue water voyaging.
Most Islanders, other than the Freeport models, are
moderate displacement cruiser/racers intended to be
used for coastal cruising and racing. Although they they
have proven to be capable of circumnavigating.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

$5G's for a mid 20' boat in good shape seems reasonable frankly. Not sure if that one is trailerable or too wide etc. $2200 would scare me more than $4900 for a boat of this size.

As mentioned, Islanders are decent built boats, way faster than an Island Packet, and not related. There are a couple of owner sites online too.

Marty


----------

